# 125,000 posts!



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yep - I was a bit rushed when I made this GIF. It happens to fall on September 11th of all days. That day was quite a shock.

I am in the midst of doing a lot of work from home today. I actually have an animated GIF this time :lol.

Anyway, I wanted to send a thank you while I hit this milestone to the many people I have met over the past 10 1/2+ years. :banana

...back to work, and more posting in between tasks. :lol.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha, Congrats!!! :hb:yay


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

That's quite the achievement. Well done! Don't think I'll make it that far though.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Holy buckets Millology!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yay well done MM ! :yay how much of this posts was spam tho? : 

( are you the leader in post count) CAN you remember your FIRST post ?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

A big % of your posts are about flaming Obama, though. Admit it.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Damn...


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

very SASsy!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm sorry.

But not really.


----------



## man143 (May 24, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that 90% of your posts are just replies to the "forum games" ****.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Congrats on 120 000 welcome posts


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

karenw said:


> I'm pretty sure that you're being obnoxious.


Oh damn, right in the feels. </3

His post history speaks for itself.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

legendary. nice job.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Congrats Millenniumman!


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Congrats! :lol


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

Holy, geebuz. Congrats, lol.


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice, congrats on that.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Even though you always ignore me I'm still going to congratulate you.

Congratulations!


----------



## rocknroll (Nov 11, 2003)

Cool...just think if you got 2 cents for each of those.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> Even though you always ignore me I'm still going to congratulate you.
> 
> Congratulations!


I don't ignore people. There's just too many people to keep up with.
This site has exploded in size more than once. :stu.



Cam1 said:


> Congrats!


 MANGO CAKE! :lol

I had some mango sorbet this week, so that shall count! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aribeth said:


> A big % of your posts are about flaming Obama, though. Admit it.


Nah - it's a percentage, but not that large of one. I would go after any President who was a mess. The Republican Congresspeople are wimpy.



SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> I'm pretty sure that 90% of your posts are just replies to the "forum games" ****.


 I can't say 90%, but more than half.



Grog said:


> Congrats on 120 000 welcome posts


Welcome, Grog!  :haha


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

congrats :O)


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

:yay :yay
Congratulations!

Let's hope for another 125,000


----------



## Search (Apr 20, 2013)

Selfie Generation, whatcha gonna do ... Sigh!


----------



## Search (Apr 20, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't ignore people. There's just too many people to keep up with.
> This site has exploded in size more than once. :stu.
> 
> MANGO CAKE! :lol
> ...


Yes, this site is seemingly shallow.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Welcome, Grog!  :haha


Thanks , I already go one years ago 

It's a really nice good thing you do keep it up .


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow that's a lot of posts. Do you hold the record number?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ben12 said:


> Wow that's a lot of posts. Do you hold the record number?


For this site, yes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Search said:


> Yes, this site is seemingly shallow.


I hope this isn't towards me; I try not to be. That's how much I have grown.

It is hard when anxiety gets in the way, I know that.

And I am before the "selfie" generation. I hate that word.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

dO.Ob <--my face at the concept of 125 000 posts. Oh, and Congrats! Keep being Awesomely SASsy!


----------



## Search (Apr 20, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I hope this isn't towards me; I try not to be. That's how much I have grown.
> 
> It is hard when anxiety gets in the way, I know that.
> 
> And I am before the "selfie" generation. I hate that word.


Not much I can do if your offended. Glad to hear you have grown? Are you not the same person as you where with post number one? How is it that you have changed, and does that make the person you were before any less by comparison ... is there really a need to compare.

My statement reflects more of the comments that used the term spam. Again - only you know what is true. I know what is for me. Sorry you and your subscribers take offense.

Public forum ... I felt in only just to comment with respect to those who also used the term spam.

Oh - I like the term "Selfie Generation" are you suggesting I should no use it because you don't? Try not to postureize your 125000 posts with me.

Pretty obvious you, your subs and I will not get along ... so best to avoid the trigger with further quotes. But like I said ... public forum ... quote away. I'll simply respect my own advice.

To you and your friends ... Adios.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Search said:


> Not much I can do if your offended. Glad to hear you have grown? Are you not the same person as you where with post number one? How is it that you have changed, and does that make the person you were before any less by comparison ... is there really a need to compare.
> 
> My statement reflects more of the comments that used the term spam. Again - only you know what is true. I know what is for me. Sorry you and your subscribers take offense.
> 
> ...


I'm not offended; I just don't consider myself shallow. A lot of people would agree that I am not shallow - many people on the site, yeah, but not me.

I just hate the word "selfie" - I don't use it. I didn't even know a selfie stick even existed.

I have grown a LOT more confident in my time here. I was in pretty bad shape when I joined in February 2005. I have gained a lot of skill sin keeping calm. I still have some panic attacks, but they are not nearly as bad (or long in duration) as they used to be.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Torkani said:


> :yay :yay
> Congratulations!
> 
> Let's hope for another 125,000


At 50 posts per day, #250,000 should come some time midway through 2022.


----------

